# Windows 7 doesn't recognize my Microphone?



## metazrael (Jan 9, 2013)

So I record music and I'm using an Icicle Converter to convert my Cadoid mic to my laptop. I've plugged my mic into the USB on my old vista laptop and it recognizes it and I can record fine. But on my current laptop with Windows 7, it doesn't even recognize my microphone. I've tried the adding new hardware via control panel but it doesn't even show up. Even when I right click on the speaker and go do recording devices the only two options are the Internal Mic, and Stereo Mix. All and any help is appreciated. Thank you for your time


EDIT: I clicked on show disabled devices and an external mic option appeared but it still isn't receieving audio


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If it's disabled, it isn't usable. Enable the device, and then check the status.


----------



## metazrael (Jan 9, 2013)

@Odba11 It was initially enabled I disabled it because I thought it hindered the mic. I enabled and tried again but still didn't connect


----------



## Lucky09 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

You said, it's just the internal mic and he stereo mix showing up on the recording options. Can you see any other grayed out option? If none, Right click inside the box and make sure there is check on *Show Disabled Devices* and *Show Disconnected Devices*. See if your mic will show up and then Enable it and set to Default


----------



## metazrael (Jan 9, 2013)

@Lucky Both the Show Disabled Devices and Show Disconnected Devices are checked but the only options are Internal mic, stereo mix and external mic. At first I thought this was my mic, but it's not picking up any sound it's called IDT High Definition Audio CODEC. My mic is called Blue Icicle Microphone.


----------



## metazrael (Jan 9, 2013)

EDIT - So I found the Microphone in Devices but it hasn't been configured. It keeps asking me to troubleshoot it, but when I do it asks for a driver. As far as I know, The Icicle doesn't have a driver... Please help.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

How is it connected? The references I see for "Blue Icicle" refer to a XLR mic, and most PC's do not have a XLR input. If it's connected by XLR, then the card it's connected to will have drivers. If it's connected using a USB converter, then the converter likely needs a driver. If it's just a standard 3.5mm jack, then it's likely an audio driver issue.


----------



## metazrael (Jan 9, 2013)

it's connected via an USB cable. Blue Icicle needs no driver, I've looked everywhere for one and they all say it needs no driver. On my old Vista laptop it runs with no driver. It's exclusively plug and play.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

It may be "plug and play", but everything uses a driver. If Blue Icicle doesn't supply a specific driver, then the device is using a generic Windows driver.

With that said, is the mic showing up in Device Manager? Assuming it is being recognized and installed by Windows, the problem may be with the audio drivers. Typically, when connecting audio devices in Win7, the audio driver software will pop up a notification showing new hardware has been connected.


----------



## metazrael (Jan 9, 2013)

The mic "shows up" but it has to be troubleshooted, Win7 says that there's an error in installing the appropriate driver


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Uninstall the device, reboot, and see if it's properly recognized and installed.

Two possible causes: 1) the device isn't being recognized properly, thus Windows can't install it properly 2) Windows doesn't have the correct driver. Which would typically indicate Windows is hosed, or there is a driver needed from the manufacturer.


----------



## ICICLEUPSET (Mar 9, 2013)

Same problem here. Icicle fails to install driver properly for windows 7. Windows 7 attempts to update a driver at the same time, I think due to this device but fails too. I am guessing the Icicle is calling for the windows 7 update from the device. Failed update on Windows 7 appears to be around the multi channel usb audio area. I believe the answer lies in trying to install this update first. However, the error code on fail is due to the device not being connected when windows attempts to install - catch 22 as the device wont seemingly install without the 7 update !!!!


----------

